# Asymptomatic Bacteriuria



## LaceyShefstad (Aug 24, 2015)

I have been working on dual coding to prepare for ICD-10. I came across a diagnosis of asymptomatic bacteriuria which codes out to 791.9 in ICD-9. When I use my index to look up this diagnosis it takes me to N39.0, UTI. My Encoder comparison does not include this option but goes along the lines of abnormal findings in urine and gives about 6 different options. I agree with     R82.99 also because this patient doesn't technically have a UTI. What would be the proper way of handling this as my book says one thing and my encoder says another?


----------

